# Taxi Commission Official Plans to Join Uber



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

*Taxi Commission Official Plans to Join Uber*

*http://mobile.nytimes.com/2014/05/2...ficial-plans-to-join-uber.html?_r=0&referrer=*


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

UberComic said:


> *Taxi Commission Official Plans to Join Uber*
> 
> *http://mobile.nytimes.com/2014/05/2...ficial-plans-to-join-uber.html?_r=0&referrer=*


Finally - UBER are engaging some old fashioned smarts to tip-toe through regulatory obligations they have simply ignored to this point.

But will they actually listen to him?


----------

